
Products I Can’t Live Without - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/04/2009-products-i-cant-live-without/
======
siong1987
Hacker News is in the list. I can't imagine Michael Arrington actually reads
Hacker News. Please reply to this comment if you are Michael Arrington and let
us what is your username. This will help many hackers here who need your
advices on their startups.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=techcrunch> <\- You?

~~~
tptacek
Arrington has written about Hacker News before, and Hacker News _isn't_ in the
list.

~~~
siong1987
It is in the list but in somewhere else. He didn't mention it specifically.
But, look at the digg section of the article. He mentioned that he reads
Hacker News everyday.

------
mynameishere
Only one, for me:

[http://www.compuplus.com/i-Sony-NW-S703F-Noise-Canceling-
Wal...](http://www.compuplus.com/i-Sony-NW-S703F-Noise-Canceling-Walkman-
MP3-Player-PINK-1010322~.html?sid=9whbie06459naw4)

It's a near-perfect piece of hardware, and it's an easy way to banish all the
horrors of the world from your head.

~~~
tptacek
It does seem like a superior MP3 product.

------
svjunkie
I'm a little surprised slideshare didn't make the list, but I think it'll be
there by next year.

------
kschrader
Animoto? Really?

~~~
tptacek
I really don't get this one either. Anyone else get the impression that what
people are really in love with is the Cinderella Story: that you can run a
business on one feature executed well?

